# Late BFPs anyone??????



## MissChristal

Hi ladies. I'm not pregnant yet... well, not sure. I'm currently 5 days late and I'm wondering if any of you got your BFP late with prior BFNs.

I'm currently on CD 36, 17dpo. I normally have 31 day cycles. I've been having a lot of CM ever since ovulation. On 9DPO I spotted a bit of pink and I just figured af was coming a lot sooner than usual and I decided to just put on a pantyliner that night. The next morning there was a few spots of brown (old blood I'm guessing) but the spotting was gone and nothing since. On CD 34 I started to have EWCM or snotty looking CM and I keep seeing that this could be a good indication of pregnancy BUT I keep getting Also, the side of my left breast (including under armpit?) started getting really achy today. Not sure what's going on but I'm searching for some hope. Did any of you ladies have a really late BFP???

BTW... Last night I took a FRER but it was a negative. 4 hours later I took another look at it and it had the faintest line. I tried to confirm this morning and that one looked negative too (until a few hours later... again, lol) so I'm positive at this point that those were evaps. Dang it!


----------



## MrsRohner

I have not received my BFP yet either (now on cycle day 30 of my usual 26-28 day cycles) so I also presented this question in the TWW, well to be honest it was more of a venting post because I was so disappointed last night after the bfn! And there were several ladies on there who said that for them, and others they have heard from, it is quite common to get a very late BFP! One lady said when she was pregnant the first time she didn't get hers until about 2 weeks after her missed period!

FX for you and lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## MissChristal

Oh wow! 2 weeks... i hope this is our case (well maybe not 2 weeks but getting late BFPs, lol) My heart just can't take another BFN, so I understand why you needed to vent. My DH wants me to test again but I just can't. I tested 9/8 and yesterday am and both looked negative. Now both of them have lines but I know they are evaps :dohh: I think I'm going to give AF a little more time and then if it's a no-show I'll test Monday. I also posted in the 2WW... and in the Pregnancy first trimester forum to see if I can find someone with their late BFPs :) It gives me hope now knowing that some women get their :bfp: late. Good luck to you too hun and Thanks for responding!!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Cpngrats


----------



## MissChristal

Thanks Mummy2B21 but I haven't gotten a BFP. :winkwink:


----------



## MissChristal

MrsRohner said:


> I have not received my BFP yet either (now on cycle day 30 of my usual 26-28 day cycles) so I also presented this question in the TWW, well to be honest it was more of a venting post because I was so disappointed last night after the bfn! And there were several ladies on there who said that for them, and others they have heard from, it is quite common to get a very late BFP! One lady said when she was pregnant the first time she didn't get hers until about 2 weeks after her missed period!
> 
> FX for you and lots of :dust: your way!

Hi have you tested again???

I'm on CD38, 1 week late. I caved and took a test last night... BFN :cry: I'm almost positive at this point that whatever is going on, it's not because a little bean is getting comfy. Maybe I'm just having an off month. Will keep the thread going just in case anyone is going through the same thing.


----------



## nickynora

MissChristal said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not pregnant yet... well, not sure. I'm currently 5 days late and I'm wondering if any of you got your BFP late with prior BFNs.
> 
> I'm currently on CD 36, 17dpo. I normally have 31 day cycles. I've been having a lot of CM ever since ovulation. On 9DPO I spotted a bit of pink and I just figured af was coming a lot sooner than usual and I decided to just put on a pantyliner that night. The next morning there was a few spots of brown (old blood I'm guessing) but the spotting was gone and nothing since. On CD 34 I started to have EWCM or snotty looking CM and I keep seeing that this could be a good indication of pregnancy BUT I keep getting Also, the side of my left breast (including under armpit?) started getting really achy today. Not sure what's going on but I'm searching for some hope. Did any of you ladies have a really late BFP???
> 
> BTW... Last night I took a FRER but it was a negative. 4 hours later I took another look at it and it had the faintest line. I tried to confirm this morning and that one looked negative too (until a few hours later... again, lol) so I'm positive at this point that those were evaps. Dang it!

Hi hun! This has just happened to me!

My last cycle was 30 days at most they have been 35 days. And I'm now CD45! I have just this morning go a faint bfp. I had a super super faint one 2 days ago, but bfn all the others till today.

So cautiously optimistic!


----------



## MrsRohner

No BFP for me yet. cycle day 32 today usually 26 days. But I got some good news for us today from my sister! She said that on both of her pregnancies she didnt get a BFP until two weeks after her missed period and it had to be FMU still that much later!

I asked her (because she is also a labor and delivery RN) why, if other people get them so early, would I still be getting BFNs? She said it can happen, everyone is different so that I should wait for another week and then test again and another week and so on. She said in two weeks time i should have a positive or AF.

FX for us girls :)


----------



## MissChristal

nickynora said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm not pregnant yet... well, not sure. I'm currently 5 days late and I'm wondering if any of you got your BFP late with prior BFNs.
> 
> I'm currently on CD 36, 17dpo. I normally have 31 day cycles. I've been having a lot of CM ever since ovulation. On 9DPO I spotted a bit of pink and I just figured af was coming a lot sooner than usual and I decided to just put on a pantyliner that night. The next morning there was a few spots of brown (old blood I'm guessing) but the spotting was gone and nothing since. On CD 34 I started to have EWCM or snotty looking CM and I keep seeing that this could be a good indication of pregnancy BUT I keep getting Also, the side of my left breast (including under armpit?) started getting really achy today. Not sure what's going on but I'm searching for some hope. Did any of you ladies have a really late BFP???
> 
> BTW... Last night I took a FRER but it was a negative. 4 hours later I took another look at it and it had the faintest line. I tried to confirm this morning and that one looked negative too (until a few hours later... again, lol) so I'm positive at this point that those were evaps. Dang it!
> 
> Hi hun! This has just happened to me!
> 
> My last cycle was 30 days at most they have been 35 days. And I'm now CD45! I have just this morning go a faint bfp. I had a super super faint one 2 days ago, but bfn all the others till today.
> 
> So cautiously optimistic!Click to expand...

OMG!!! That definitely gives me some hope. This morning I was crushed when I got another BFN on a FRER! I don't usually let my emotions get the best of me but I cried (deeply) for an hour and I couldn't stop. I already had so much going on, so maybe that plays into today's breakdown as well. I know "it'll happen when the time is right" but I just let my emotions get the best of me. Thank you for sharing that with us and CONGRATS on your BFP!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## MissChristal

MrsRohner said:


> No BFP for me yet. cycle day 32 today usually 26 days. But I got some good news for us today from my sister! She said that on both of her pregnancies she didnt get a BFP until two weeks after her missed period and it had to be FMU still that much later!
> 
> I asked her (because she is also a labor and delivery RN) why, if other people get them so early, would I still be getting BFNs? She said it can happen, everyone is different so that I should wait for another week and then test again and another week and so on. She said in two weeks time i should have a positive or AF.
> 
> FX for us girls :)

Thank you so much for that! I really hope we get our BFPs! I think I had lost a little bit of faith because when I got pregnant in February I got a bfp a few days before af was due... so, I was thinking that it would be the same. Guess I can't forget that not only is every woman different, but each pregnancy as well. Keeping my FX'd for us!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsRohner

MissChristal said:


> MrsRohner said:
> 
> 
> No BFP for me yet. cycle day 32 today usually 26 days. But I got some good news for us today from my sister! She said that on both of her pregnancies she didnt get a BFP until two weeks after her missed period and it had to be FMU still that much later!
> 
> I asked her (because she is also a labor and delivery RN) why, if other people get them so early, would I still be getting BFNs? She said it can happen, everyone is different so that I should wait for another week and then test again and another week and so on. She said in two weeks time i should have a positive or AF.
> 
> FX for us girls :)
> 
> Thank you so much for that! I really hope we get our BFPs! I think I had lost a little bit of faith because when I got pregnant in February I got a bfp a few days before af was due... so, I was thinking that it would be the same. Guess I can't forget that not only is every woman different, but each pregnancy as well. Keeping my FX'd for us!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Yes you are absolutely right! Every pregnancy is different. Because I am an internet junkie I read tons of stories from preganant women and I have seen several instances where women who got early positives were so surprised when on another pregnancy they didnt get a positive until a week or more after a missed AF!! So do not lose heart :)

:dust:


----------



## MissChristal

Hi! CD 42, 11 days late now. I got a BFN yesterday and this morning, but I'm going to make a doc appt. Have you had any luck yet? How late are you now and have u tested again? Sorry for all the questions lol :winkwink:


----------



## nickynora

Hi hun!

I got my bfp on CD45, and was anywhere from 10-15 days late at the time!

So might still be hope!

Fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsRohner

Maybe you can wait until you are 14 or 15 days past? Then that would be two weeks past, people do get them that late so if you can hold out you maybe could save yourself a trip! :) I am going to force myself to wait!


----------



## MissChristal

nickynora said:


> Hi hun!
> 
> I got my bfp on CD45, and was anywhere from 10-15 days late at the time!
> 
> So might still be hope!
> 
> Fingers crossed x

oh wow! It really does give me some hope. I'm going to try and keep myself grounded so that I don't fall flat on my face in case I find out I'm not pregnant. Thank you for your response! BTW were you getting bfns before you finally got your bfp?


----------



## MissChristal

MrsRohner said:


> Maybe you can wait until you are 14 or 15 days past? Then that would be two weeks past, people do get them that late so if you can hold out you maybe could save yourself a trip! :) I am going to force myself to wait!

Actually, I'm going to do just that! This Friday will make 2 weeks so I'll wait till then. Hopefully we can get some good news... our anniversary is on Monday so that would be perfect. Oh please oh please be a BFP [-o&lt; lol

fx'd!!!!!


----------



## MissChristal

What day are you testing?


----------



## nickynora

MissChristal said:


> nickynora said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun!
> 
> I got my bfp on CD45, and was anywhere from 10-15 days late at the time!
> 
> So might still be hope!
> 
> Fingers crossed x
> 
> oh wow! It really does give me some hope. I'm going to try and keep myself grounded so that I don't fall flat on my face in case I find out I'm not pregnant. Thank you for your response! BTW were you getting bfns before you finally got your bfp?Click to expand...

Yeah I got bfn right from 4 days before I thought af was due all way till my bfp! I kept testing just incase, I got my bfp the day I decided I'd be going to docs if I got another bfn!

x


----------



## MrsRohner

MissChristal said:


> MrsRohner said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you can wait until you are 14 or 15 days past? Then that would be two weeks past, people do get them that late so if you can hold out you maybe could save yourself a trip! :) I am going to force myself to wait!
> 
> Actually, I'm going to do just that! This Friday will make 2 weeks so I'll wait till then. Hopefully we can get some good news... our anniversary is on Monday so that would be perfect. Oh please oh please be a BFP [-o&lt; lol
> 
> fx'd!!!!!Click to expand...

That would be an awesome anniversary gift :) Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## MissChristal

wow! You went through a lot of tests lol I been testing every few days or so. DH would just have a fit if I took a FRER every day.


----------



## MrsRohner

MissChristal said:


> What day are you testing?

I am going to test a week from tomorrow so 10/23. Just 4 days after you! That will be 6 weeks since my last AF began. Its fun to have someone else in the same boat, makes this waiting a little less agonizing!! :)

:dust:


----------



## MissChristal

MrsRohner said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRohner said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you can wait until you are 14 or 15 days past? Then that would be two weeks past, people do get them that late so if you can hold out you maybe could save yourself a trip! :) I am going to force myself to wait!
> 
> Actually, I'm going to do just that! This Friday will make 2 weeks so I'll wait till then. Hopefully we can get some good news... our anniversary is on Monday so that would be perfect. Oh please oh please be a BFP [-o&lt; lol
> 
> fx'd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be an awesome anniversary gift :) Can't wait to hear!!Click to expand...

Right?!?! That's what I was thinking! He wants this just as bad as I do and I thought it would be nice to tell him he's gonna be a daddy on our anniversary. How special would that be? I guess we'll see :)


----------



## MissChristal

MrsRohner said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> What day are you testing?
> 
> I am going to test a week from tomorrow so 10/23. Just 4 days after you! That will be 6 weeks since my last AF began. Its fun to have someone else in the same boat, makes this waiting a little less agonizing!! :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I know! I kind of broke down a bit yesterday but coming on here and being able to chat with women that are going through the same thing I am definitely helps keep me grounded and not lose hope.


----------



## nickynora

I only took a few! Lol.

I took one 4 days before I thought af was due. Then I took one a few days after I thought it was due, then took one a week after, then the week after that, an I got a really faint bfp so waited a couple days and did another!

I got my tests off eBay so it's not like they cost me a lot!


----------



## MissChristal

nickynora said:


> I only took a few! Lol.
> 
> I took one 4 days before I thought af was due. Then I took one a few days after I thought it was due, then took one a week after, then the week after that, an I got a really faint bfp so waited a couple days and did another!
> 
> I got my tests off eBay so it's not like they cost me a lot!

Ohhh lol! I was thinking "wow... she's persistent!" :haha:


----------



## nickynora

MissChristal said:


> nickynora said:
> 
> 
> I only took a few! Lol.
> 
> I took one 4 days before I thought af was due. Then I took one a few days after I thought it was due, then took one a week after, then the week after that, an I got a really faint bfp so waited a couple days and did another!
> 
> I got my tests off eBay so it's not like they cost me a lot!
> 
> Ohhh lol! I was thinking "wow... she's persistent!" :haha:Click to expand...

God no! Well not like that! I was desperate to find out what was happening! I figured 2 weeks late was late enough to be seeing my doc if still had bfn, but like I said it turned out to be bfp - so thinking I ovulated late!

Trying not to get too excited though. x


----------



## MissChristal

nickynora said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickynora said:
> 
> 
> I only took a few! Lol.
> 
> I took one 4 days before I thought af was due. Then I took one a few days after I thought it was due, then took one a week after, then the week after that, an I got a really faint bfp so waited a couple days and did another!
> 
> I got my tests off eBay so it's not like they cost me a lot!
> 
> Ohhh lol! I was thinking "wow... she's persistent!" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> God no! Well not like that! I was desperate to find out what was happening! I figured 2 weeks late was late enough to be seeing my doc if still had bfn, but like I said it turned out to be bfp - so thinking I ovulated late!
> 
> Trying not to get too excited though. xClick to expand...

Well hopefully mine will play out like yours did :) I would love to see that second line appear. We shall see. Thanks for the info! :)


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'm right there with you ladies! I am now 10 days late if going by the date of my last period, but my periods have been a bit irregular since ONE depo shot 22 months ago. I have taken a few tests, last one was 2 or 3 days ago, all negative. 

I have 4 kids, and I am showing the same symptoms I did in early pregnancy before. BUT, yesterday my bbs started to ache. And not the premenstrual ache, the oh so familiar preggo ache. 

I am heading to Walmart later today, and I will pick up some tests. Hoping something happens soon, even if it is my period. Waiting to know is incredibly annoying. :wacko:


----------



## MissChristal

LoveSanrio said:


> I'm right there with you ladies! I am now 10 days late if going by the date of my last period, but my periods have been a bit irregular since ONE depo shot 22 months ago. I have taken a few tests, last one was 2 or 3 days ago, all negative.
> 
> I have 4 kids, and I am showing the same symptoms I did in early pregnancy before. BUT, yesterday my bbs started to ache. And not the premenstrual ache, the oh so familiar preggo ache.
> 
> I am heading to Walmart later today, and I will pick up some tests. Hoping something happens soon, even if it is my period. Waiting to know is incredibly annoying. :wacko:

Good luck hun! Yea the wait definitely works my nerves. Keep us posted!!


----------



## freckles33

Just thought i would let you ladies know what happened with mine i didnt get my BFP unti i was on CD 42!!!!!!

So i know sometimes its a horrible waiting game but it can give you a good late result after what seems forever waiting.

Good luck to you all x x


----------



## Missbx

I am also a 8 days late! Hope we all get bfp this month I hate waiting lol :) 

Lots of babydust to us all :)


----------



## MissChristal

Thanks freckles and Congrats! I'm on CD 43 today, 25 dpo and 12 days late. I'm waiting to test again on Friday so trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## MissChristal

Missbx- the wait is torture lol. Keeping my fx'd for you!:dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

Can i join the wait, even though i am not as hopeful as you all are =( ,
I'm currently at cd 56 which has never ever happened, but i went to see my ob at cd51 and he said that he didnt want to make me start af with pills cause there is still a chance for pg, he wants me to come back if i dont see the evil witch in 2 more weeks or if i get a + test, waiting till thirsday since that will be a week from the day i saw the doc. fingers crossed,... the wait is killer!


----------



## BEE86

Can I join you??? Im now 18dpo!!!!! And no AF. I did a test last night and it was bfn!!! This is torture. I really just want af to come if im not pg!!!! I hate this waiting!!


----------



## mandy1229100

Still no af. Gonna teat in the morning


----------



## BEE86

Ahhh at least im not alone! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Missbx

Still no Af for me and I'm 9 days late! Tested this afternoon and keeped from going to the loo for 5 hours and it was a BFN :( I've had some pulling pain above my pelvic bone but I dont know what that's all about.

Babydust to all :)


----------



## MissChristal

mandy1229100 said:


> Can i join the wait, even though i am not as hopeful as you all are =( ,
> I'm currently at cd 56 which has never ever happened, but i went to see my ob at cd51 and he said that he didnt want to make me start af with pills cause there is still a chance for pg, he wants me to come back if i dont see the evil witch in 2 more weeks or if i get a + test, waiting till thirsday since that will be a week from the day i saw the doc. fingers crossed,... the wait is killer!

Hi Mandy! CD56??? Usually, how long are your cycles? Although I am hopeful, I still have my doubts. I'm trying to keep as level headed as possible. If I am pregnant I don't want to stress myself out. If I'm not, it's okay because trying is still fun!:blush:

Keeping my fx'd you get some good news. Keep us posted


----------



## MissChristal

BEE86 said:


> Can I join you??? Im now 18dpo!!!!! And no AF. I did a test last night and it was bfn!!! This is torture. I really just want af to come if im not pg!!!! I hate this waiting!!

Hi Bee- Try testing with FMU :)


----------



## MissChristal

Update: CD 44, 26 DPO- 13 days late. Still no af and probably going to test on Friday. Starting to break out a little so could mean af is on her way. Kinda figured. I was looking at my chart yesterday and realized I could have ovulated AGAIN on CD 34-35. So, I am thinking of giving AF 2 weeks from that date (10/23) to show up or head to the docs if nothing. A little confused but trying not to stress about it. Whatever happens... happens.


----------



## MrsRohner

MissChristal said:


> Update: CD 44, 26 DPO- 13 days late. Still no af and probably going to test on Friday. Starting to break out a little so could mean af is on her way. Kinda figured. I was looking at my chart yesterday and realized I could have ovulated AGAIN on CD 34-35. So, I am thinking of giving AF 2 weeks from that date (10/23) to show up or head to the docs if nothing. A little confused but trying not to stress about it. Whatever happens... happens.

10/23 is when I am testing too...thats a good sign for us I think!!! hehe


----------



## MissChristal

MrsRohner said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> Update: CD 44, 26 DPO- 13 days late. Still no af and probably going to test on Friday. Starting to break out a little so could mean af is on her way. Kinda figured. I was looking at my chart yesterday and realized I could have ovulated AGAIN on CD 34-35. So, I am thinking of giving AF 2 weeks from that date (10/23) to show up or head to the docs if nothing. A little confused but trying not to stress about it. Whatever happens... happens.
> 
> 10/23 is when I am testing too...thats a good sign for us I think!!! heheClick to expand...

FX'D! Hoping for the best..........


----------



## mandy1229100

BEE86 said:


> Ahhh at least im not alone! Good Luck!!!!

Still neg at cd 58 but thank you


----------



## mandy1229100

MissChristal said:


> mandy1229100 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join the wait, even though i am not as hopeful as you all are =( ,
> I'm currently at cd 56 which has never ever happened, but i went to see my ob at cd51 and he said that he didnt want to make me start af with pills cause there is still a chance for pg, he wants me to come back if i dont see the evil witch in 2 more weeks or if i get a + test, waiting till thirsday since that will be a week from the day i saw the doc. fingers crossed,... the wait is killer!
> 
> Hi Mandy! CD56??? Usually, how long are your cycles? Although I am hopeful, I still have my doubts. I'm trying to keep as level headed as possible. If I am pregnant I don't want to stress myself out. If I'm not, it's okay because trying is still fun!:blush:
> 
> Keeping my fx'd you get some good news. Keep us postedClick to expand...

Im usually between 29-32 day cycles. I tested this morning and got yet another negative. Currently cd58. But your right trying is still fun lol. 
Hopefully you will have better luck than me with testing. 
Im gonna test again in a week if af doesn't show. And make an appointment after that either way. Gl everyone hope you all get bfps!


----------



## mandy1229100

Haha

As if the first ttw wasn't enough. Now we all have another for the same cycle


----------



## BEE86

19dpo. Tested on 18dpo: BFN!!!! Had cramping last night. Today feeling dizzy and have heavy breasts :-(


----------



## MrsRohner

Hi Ladies :) How is everyone? Hey I wanted to see if you guys are having any symptoms and if so what are they?


----------



## MissChristal

CD 45. At this point, I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. If I ovulated on CD18 (like i previously thought) then I am 27 dpo, 2 weeks late. If I ovulated on CD 35 then that would make me 10 dpo and I can expect to get af in a few days... or maybe I ovulated both times:shrug: Haven't tested since CD41 (BFN) yesterday I was extremely gassy :blush: and I started breaking out a bit (sounds like she's right around the corner) Today I have been running to the bathroom every 15 minutes, but then again I have been drinking tea like crazy soooo that could definitely be the culprit :) Still having tons of CM. Other than that, nothing else really new. I haven't made a new doc appt yet because I think af is coming.


----------



## MrsRohner

MissChristal said:


> CD 45. At this point, I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated. If I ovulated on CD18 (like i previously thought) then I am 27 dpo, 2 weeks late. If I ovulated on CD 35 then that would make me 10 dpo and I can expect to get af in a few days... or maybe I ovulated both times:shrug: Haven't tested since CD41 (BFN) yesterday I was extremely gassy :blush: and I started breaking out a bit (sounds like she's right around the corner) Today I have been running to the bathroom every 15 minutes, but then again I have been drinking tea like crazy soooo that could definitely be the culprit :) Still having tons of CM. Other than that, nothing else really new. I haven't made a new doc appt yet because I think af is coming.

These symptoms drive me insane! They just add to craziness of it all! I do not know when I ovulated either, I have PCOS so cant always get the OPKs to work for me. Going by cm though it was most likely between 9/23-9/27 I guess. Either way I am just over 5 weeks from my last AF start.

I started out by having a lot of gas also about a week and a half after I think I ovulated and that lasted for about a week every single day followed by getting very very sleepy everyday. I've had some "feelings" in my lower abdomen ever since then too (but that can happen before AF so it didn't really tip me off, the fact that I still have it seems strange.) My newest things which just started this week make me think something is really up! Beginning on Monday I have been starving, not just hungry but literally starving, every two hours on the dot! I could just eat all day long! This is soooo unlike me!! So thats everyday now, and last night I was at the gym and a few times felt sharp painful pains at my pubic bone! Now that I have never ever felt in my life! I went home and told my sister and she said, "omg that was the pain I felt that led me to go to the doctor who said I was pregnant with Johnny!"

So I am extremely hopeful and anxious for 10/23 to come :)


----------



## BEE86

20dpo no af yet  will test sunday again


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies, I'm on CD 49, & have also been getting BFN's. I went to the doc Tuesday and was given Provera. I should've requested a blood test. I'm not too worried about the provera if I am pg. and if I'm not, hopefully this will throw my system back in order. Good luck to us!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, can I join :)

I am on cd30 and 18dpo (app).... it's my second cycle off the pill. Last cycle was 27days so I am now 3 days late!.... My periods are pretty good at going back to normal after coming off bc, so I'm trying not to blame that for it being late :blush:

Silly, but I feel pregnant! I'm getting tingly sensations through my boobs and cramping every couple of days so fx'd :)

Good luck to you all x


----------



## horse_mad

Hey Toms mummy- I came off Bcp early August decided we'd ntnp for a while, (with my boys I was ttc for nearly a yr each) and AF came once sine aug and I got BFP- completely suprised but my last AF started 30 aug so I dunno how late I would be by now and have no idea how my cycle goes coz only off Bcp, usually around 34 days... So that's around 2 wks late and got bfn twice and BFP yesterday & today... My Symptoms- disgusting taste in my mouth like tin foil, and boobs sore kinda near underarms- both driving me nuts!!!

Good luck ladies!!! Fx'd xxxx


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Horse_mad! This gives me hope lol!...... I am fed up of testing and getting bfns :( So I am going to wait until weds when I'm a week late and then another week if nothing then x


----------



## MissChristal

:dust::dust::dust:

Welcome ladies! Keeping my fx'd for all of us!

I'm currently on CD 45 (usually only have 31 days cycles) so quite late. I should have been 26dpo, but thinking I ovulated again around CD35 so that would put me at 12 dpo. Definitely feeling like that's a possibility. Gained a little bit of water weight, soooo bloated, breaking out like crazy... I think the witch is on her way :( Usually, I only get one or 2 pimples around expected af but my face is breaking out bad this time. Ughhh... feel like I'm back in middle school! lol

Baby dust to all!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NDH

I got my bfp on CD60 (cycles had been 27-30 days). I tested for two weeks and got bfns so gave up, tested again two weeks later and got a strong :bfp:. Dating scan put me 3 weeks behind by dates, do late ovulation.


----------



## BEE86

21 dpo no AF yet. The waiting continues.....:sleep:


----------



## MissChristal

NDH said:


> I got my bfp on CD60 (cycles had been 27-30 days). I tested for two weeks and got bfns so gave up, tested again two weeks later and got a strong :bfp:. Dating scan put me 3 weeks behind by dates, do late ovulation.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Definitely gives us some hope :)


----------



## MissChristal

BEE86 said:


> 21 dpo no AF yet. The waiting continues.....:sleep:

I'm right here with ya BEE... Hoping to soon get some news either way. Keeping my fx'd for all of us


----------



## Toms Mummy

It's so frustrating isn't it!.... 5 days late, tingly boobs and I've become a poas addict! So gutted when it says bfn! :(


----------



## MissChristal

It's 3am and I just went to get some more FRERs so I can test in the morning! :wacko: If I'm pregnant, I want to surprise my DH. I can't wait! So nervous of seeing a bfn, but I think I can handle it :)

Good luck hun! Hope you get your bfp soon:thumbup:


----------



## BEE86

@Miss Christal: did you test again? or when was the last time u tested?

Im 22dpo and NOTHING. I dont even feel like af is close. But I do have one thing. My breast hurt bad!!!!


----------



## mandy1229100

Cd60 and Bfp? I hope that's me haha did you test before that or no? 
Currently on cd 61 haven't tested since Thursday and wont again till Thursday. That'll put me at cd65. If af doesn't start. Most of my cramps have subsided. Breast are tender and lots of creamy cm. Hope we all get we want!


----------



## MissChristal

Hi ladies... tested when I woke up and surprise.... BFN! lol Bummer! Just waiting on af to arrive so we can start ttc again. I definitely feel some of my pre-af symptoms, so totally convinced that there won't be a bfp this time. Wishing you ladies better luck!


----------



## mandy1229100

Awe im sorry sweetheart=[


----------



## jeslyn

horse_mad said:


> Hey Toms mummy- I came off Bcp early August decided we'd ntnp for a while, (with my boys I was ttc for nearly a yr each) and AF came once sine aug and I got BFP- completely suprised but my last AF started 30 aug so I dunno how late I would be by now and have no idea how my cycle goes coz only off Bcp, usually around 34 days... So that's around 2 wks late and got bfn twice and BFP yesterday & today... My Symptoms- disgusting taste in my mouth like tin foil, and boobs sore kinda near underarms- both driving me nuts!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fx'd xxxx

There is hope! Makes me wanna test again.


----------



## horse_mad

jeslyn said:


> horse_mad said:
> 
> 
> Hey Toms mummy- I came off Bcp early August decided we'd ntnp for a while, (with my boys I was ttc for nearly a yr each) and AF came once sine aug and I got BFP- completely suprised but my last AF started 30 aug so I dunno how late I would be by now and have no idea how my cycle goes coz only off Bcp, usually around 34 days... So that's around 2 wks late and got bfn twice and BFP yesterday & today... My Symptoms- disgusting taste in my mouth like tin foil, and boobs sore kinda near underarms- both driving me nuts!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! Fx'd xxxx
> 
> There is hope! Makes me wanna test again.Click to expand...

I was at doc today and got negative test, she told me to do another home one and go back tomo...the one I done at home today was positive too??? I am really confused!!!!


----------



## jeslyn

I think if you see a line, it's positive. was it FMU?


----------



## MrsRohner

How's everyone doing? Any news one way or the other on the late AF?? I am super emotional about it because I am on cycle day 42 today, tested again this morning and negative as usual :cry: I feel silly now when I am telling my DH that I just know I am pregnant. I have symptoms and feelings that I have never had before. I have normal 26-28 day cycles and I am never late. But now I just feel like I must be nuts. People keep telling me to hold on because it is rare but happens that people are not able to get positive at home tests or get them very late. It still is very upsetting. This limbo is far more difficult to deal with than just getting AF!


----------



## nickynora

MrsRohner said:


> How's everyone doing? Any news one way or the other on the late AF?? I am super emotional about it because I am on cycle day 42 today, tested again this morning and negative as usual :cry: I feel silly now when I am telling my DH that I just know I am pregnant. I have symptoms and feelings that I have never had before. I have normal 26-28 day cycles and I am never late. But now I just feel like I must be nuts. People keep telling me to hold on because it is rare but happens that people are not able to get positive at home tests or get them very late. It still is very upsetting. This limbo is far more difficult to deal with than just getting AF!

There might still be hope for you, I didn't get my bfp till I was CD45 and even then it was a faint bfp!

Good luck ladies x


----------



## MrsRohner

nickynora said:


> MrsRohner said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? Any news one way or the other on the late AF?? I am super emotional about it because I am on cycle day 42 today, tested again this morning and negative as usual :cry: I feel silly now when I am telling my DH that I just know I am pregnant. I have symptoms and feelings that I have never had before. I have normal 26-28 day cycles and I am never late. But now I just feel like I must be nuts. People keep telling me to hold on because it is rare but happens that people are not able to get positive at home tests or get them very late. It still is very upsetting. This limbo is far more difficult to deal with than just getting AF!
> 
> There might still be hope for you, I didn't get my bfp till I was CD45 and even then it was a faint bfp!
> 
> Good luck ladies xClick to expand...


Thanks NickyNora! I actually have thought about you and been encouraged. I will try to keep my head up! How on earth did you survive so long? I am not an emotional person at all but this is just really dragging me down now and has me upset (maybe another pregnancy sign?!? hehe)


----------



## nickynora

MrsRohner said:


> nickynora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRohner said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? Any news one way or the other on the late AF?? I am super emotional about it because I am on cycle day 42 today, tested again this morning and negative as usual :cry: I feel silly now when I am telling my DH that I just know I am pregnant. I have symptoms and feelings that I have never had before. I have normal 26-28 day cycles and I am never late. But now I just feel like I must be nuts. People keep telling me to hold on because it is rare but happens that people are not able to get positive at home tests or get them very late. It still is very upsetting. This limbo is far more difficult to deal with than just getting AF!
> 
> There might still be hope for you, I didn't get my bfp till I was CD45 and even then it was a faint bfp!
> 
> Good luck ladies xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks NickyNora! I actually have thought about you and been encouraged. I will try to keep my head up! How on earth did you survive so long? I am not an emotional person at all but this is just really dragging me down now and has me upset (maybe another pregnancy sign?!? hehe)Click to expand...

Well to be honest I'm not sure! My last cycle (what I would consider my first proper one since my mc in June) was 30 days. I know cycles can be a bit screwy afterwards so just kept calm, I wasn't even sure I had ovulated! So in some ways I was waiting for one of 3 things, ovulation, af or bfp. I tested once a week and like I said eventually got my bfp if I hadn't I would have gone to doctor to see what was going on.

I know it's hard but I tried not to think about it and analyse every little thing. I do think I drove my oh mad with it all though! We're now just waiting for our first midwife appointment next week. I'm going to ask if I can have an early scan because of last time but I don't this I'll get one as it was my first mc.

I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## BEE86

Hey guys. Im cd39 today. Last time I tested was this morning and it was BFN!!!!!!! Im now just telling myself that af will come. Honestly im just tired of this waiting. Dont even mind if af comes. Good night girls


----------



## MrsRohner

nickynora said:


> MrsRohner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickynora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRohner said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? Any news one way or the other on the late AF?? I am super emotional about it because I am on cycle day 42 today, tested again this morning and negative as usual :cry: I feel silly now when I am telling my DH that I just know I am pregnant. I have symptoms and feelings that I have never had before. I have normal 26-28 day cycles and I am never late. But now I just feel like I must be nuts. People keep telling me to hold on because it is rare but happens that people are not able to get positive at home tests or get them very late. It still is very upsetting. This limbo is far more difficult to deal with than just getting AF!
> 
> There might still be hope for you, I didn't get my bfp till I was CD45 and even then it was a faint bfp!
> 
> Good luck ladies xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks NickyNora! I actually have thought about you and been encouraged. I will try to keep my head up! How on earth did you survive so long? I am not an emotional person at all but this is just really dragging me down now and has me upset (maybe another pregnancy sign?!? hehe)Click to expand...
> 
> Well to be honest I'm not sure! My last cycle (what I would consider my first proper one since my mc in June) was 30 days. I know cycles can be a bit screwy afterwards so just kept calm, I wasn't even sure I had ovulated! So in some ways I was waiting for one of 3 things, ovulation, af or bfp. I tested once a week and like I said eventually got my bfp if I hadn't I would have gone to doctor to see what was going on.
> 
> I know it's hard but I tried not to think about it and analyse every little thing. I do think I drove my oh mad with it all though! We're now just waiting for our first midwife appointment next week. I'm going to ask if I can have an early scan because of last time but I don't this I'll get one as it was my first mc.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...


Thanks! I have recovered today (haha) and decided to stop obsessing and just test once a week until i get a positive or AF. I either am or am not and being emotional won't change the outcome!!!


----------



## MissChristal

CD 50. Would be 19 days late but thinking ovulation occurred on CD35 so that'll make me 15 dpo. Uggh! Crazy rollercoaster cycle! Af should be here today or tomorrow. If nothing by Friday I am going to go in for a doc appointment hopefully monday morning. I'm tired of waiting! If af had shown on time I would already be in my tww again. :dohh: Experiencing some major mood swings, frequent urination (but I think I may be taking in more fluids), minor bloating, some twinges (could be gas or bubbles?) extremely sore nips. Last week I had started to break out like a middle school girl (which is out of the norm for me), lol, but it's cleared up almost overnight except for one blemish. Took FRER yesterday morning and another BFN. Hoping to see af or bfp soon!

good luck ladies!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BEE86

cd 40 today. 10 days late :growlmad:. I wont test anymore until Friday if af doesnt show. So the waiting continues :coffee:


----------



## mandy1229100

I see everyone is still waiting... I am to. Cd 63 today!. I feel ok besides some mild cramps but I've had those on and off since I was supposed to have my first period. I quit smoking =] haven't has one since Sunday. Other than that waiting till Thursday to test again good luck everyone


----------



## MissChristal

That's great you quit smoking Mandy! I know first hand that it can be a really tough thing to do especially if you have been smoking for awhile. So congrats!!! I'm sure it will also help you in your ttc journey. 

How long are your cycles? Sorry if you already mentioned it earlier in the thread. :)


----------



## MissChristal

BEE86 said:


> cd 40 today. 10 days late :growlmad:. I wont test anymore until Friday if af doesnt show. So the waiting continues :coffee:

Can't wait to c the results Friday! Keep us posted! Also, are you absolutely sure you ovulated when you thought you did? Just asking because if there's a possibility you ovulated later than expected there's always that chance it was too early to test. I thought I ovulated on CD18 and now I'm almost positive it took place on CD35. Keeping my fx'd for you!
:dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

My fiance quit smoking to so it should deff help with ttc. My cycles are usually no more than 32 days. But I started temping about a week and a half ago and if my temp stays up tomorrow it means I Od on cd 61 (today is 64) so hopefully that's right =] and then I will be waiting again and hopefully get a Bfp!


----------



## MissChristal

mandy1229100 said:


> My fiance quit smoking to so it should deff help with ttc. My cycles are usually no more than 32 days. But I started temping about a week and a half ago and if my temp stays up tomorrow it means I Od on cd 61 (today is 64) so hopefully that's right =] and then I will be waiting again and hopefully get a Bfp!

That's great! Well, fx'd those temps stay elevated!!!! I haven't really temped this cycle but I checked last night cause I felt a little off and I had a low grade fever. Also, this morning my temp was at 98.9??? If I ovulated on CD35 like I thought, then af should have been here yesterday or today. It's unusual that my temp is that high :shrug: I usually have 31 day cycles but I'm on cd 51. 

Keeping my fx'd for all of us!!!!


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey ladies can i join in.....i know what its like because i usally have long cycles....just hang in there ladies....i am currently on cd 43 i think and according to FF i am 17dpo....POAS last night and it was bfn.....so i dunno hoping to either receive a bfp soon or counting on af to arrive soon......
lets keep the thread goin and support each other 
ok......:hugs: for all yall


----------



## MissChristal

lookin4bump02 said:


> hey ladies can i join in.....i know what its like because i usally have long cycles....just hang in there ladies....i am currently on cd 43 i think and according to FF i am 17dpo....POAS last night and it was bfn.....so i dunno hoping to either receive a bfp soon or counting on af to arrive soon......
> lets keep the thread goin and support each other
> ok......:hugs: for all yall

hey! your more than welcome to join the madness! :thumbup: I just wanna see a bfp or af, just ready for this cycle to be over! When are you retesting? I'm testing Friday- 18 dpo... I think:shrug:


----------



## JennaLove

*Can I join in on this please?! I am going mad, and have nobody to talk to... I'm on CD45, I've got nothing but BFN's and the only time AF has been late and or never arrived I have been PG. My last PG in OCT 2009 I got a BFP 4 days before missed AF! This month I had what i assume was Implantation bleeding SUPER faint pink drips twice in one day a few weeks ago around the time AF was due (sorry if TMI) Past few weeks i've felt pretty awful... my energy level has taken a nose dive. I easily become lightheaded, I can walk through the isles in the store and smell everything. I'm bloated and gassy, and just on edge. I did visit the doctor yesterday for blood, it was BFN. I still feel pretty awful.. i thought i was coming down with something.. but it hasn't gone away. Im waiting for AF or a BFP... I was anxiously awaiting some good news, but now im so disappointed id love good ole AF to come so i know nothing is wrong with me. This sounds bad but normally i like to go out and have the occasional drink or have a beer with the hubby... or a smoke.. (i know shameful!) lately I cant stand the thought of drinking or smoking it makes me icky inside... which is completely odd. So i was convinced i was PG... now im thinking maybe its in my head, and or im depressed.. gosh girls I hope we all get BFP's soon this is a confusing waiting game. Good luck to all of you girls! You have all given me a little hope!*


----------



## MissChristal

JennaLove said:


> *Can I join in on this please?! I am going mad, and have nobody to talk to... I'm on CD45, I've got nothing but BFN's and the only time AF has been late and or never arrived I have been PG. My last PG in OCT 2009 I got a BFP 4 days before missed AF! This month I had what i assume was Implantation bleeding SUPER faint pink drips twice in one day a few weeks ago around the time AF was due (sorry if TMI) Past few weeks i've felt pretty awful... my energy level has taken a nose dive. I easily become lightheaded, I can walk through the isles in the store and smell everything. I'm bloated and gassy, and just on edge. I did visit the doctor yesterday for blood, it was BFN. I still feel pretty awful.. i thought i was coming down with something.. but it hasn't gone away. Im waiting for AF or a BFP... I was anxiously awaiting some good news, but now im so disappointed id love good ole AF to come so i know nothing is wrong with me. This sounds bad but normally i like to go out and have the occasional drink or have a beer with the hubby... or a smoke.. (i know shameful!) lately I cant stand the thought of drinking or smoking it makes me icky inside... which is completely odd. So i was convinced i was PG... now im thinking maybe its in my head, and or im depressed.. gosh girls I hope we all get BFP's soon this is a confusing waiting game. Good luck to all of you girls! You have all given me a little hope!*

Hi JennaLove! Those symptoms sound so promising! How long are your cycles normally? Is there a chance that maybe you ovulated a little later than you thought? If so, there could be that chance that you are in fact pregnant, yet it was too early to detect. I'm not sure if it is on this thread or my other one, but there was a lady that posted that she just got her FAINT positive on 17 dpo. So, keep the faith because it does and it can happen. Please keep us posted! Being on this site and communicating with other women going through the same thing DEFINITELY helped me out a lot. I can't talk about it with my friends or family because :baby: isn't on their mind at this point. 

:dust:Baby dust to you!!!! :dust:


----------



## MissChristal

update... I checked my cp yesterday and it was high, partially soft, and semi closed. Checked again today and it seems a little lower, medium, and more open. So, I'm thinking af should be here really soon. I can just feel her evil presence lol. Not depressed about it, just ready for af to show up already so I can get back to TTCing:thumbup: This has been one loooong dreadful cycle


----------



## mandy1229100

MissChristal said:


> update... I checked my cp yesterday and it was high, partially soft, and semi closed. Checked again today and it seems a little lower, medium, and more open. So, I'm thinking af should be here really soon. I can just feel her evil presence lol. Not depressed about it, just ready for af to show up already so I can get back to TTCing:thumbup: This has been one loooong dreadful cycle

I feel the same way right about now =] hopefully the evil witch shows up for you. My temps dropped this morning but I also only got about 3 hours of sleep so Idk lol. Took another test this morning and bfn cd65 now


----------



## MissChristal

yea, I'm having a little bit of insomnia too. Been up for awhile now and feeling miserable. Tired but couldn't fall back asleep. Uggh! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## JennaLove

MissChristal said:


> JennaLove said:
> 
> 
> *Can I join in on this please?! I am going mad, and have nobody to talk to... I'm on CD45, I've got nothing but BFN's and the only time AF has been late and or never arrived I have been PG. My last PG in OCT 2009 I got a BFP 4 days before missed AF! This month I had what i assume was Implantation bleeding SUPER faint pink drips twice in one day a few weeks ago around the time AF was due (sorry if TMI) Past few weeks i've felt pretty awful... my energy level has taken a nose dive. I easily become lightheaded, I can walk through the isles in the store and smell everything. I'm bloated and gassy, and just on edge. I did visit the doctor yesterday for blood, it was BFN. I still feel pretty awful.. i thought i was coming down with something.. but it hasn't gone away. Im waiting for AF or a BFP... I was anxiously awaiting some good news, but now im so disappointed id love good ole AF to come so i know nothing is wrong with me. This sounds bad but normally i like to go out and have the occasional drink or have a beer with the hubby... or a smoke.. (i know shameful!) lately I cant stand the thought of drinking or smoking it makes me icky inside... which is completely odd. So i was convinced i was PG... now im thinking maybe its in my head, and or im depressed.. gosh girls I hope we all get BFP's soon this is a confusing waiting game. Good luck to all of you girls! You have all given me a little hope!*
> 
> Hi JennaLove! Those symptoms sound so promising! How long are your cycles normally? Is there a chance that maybe you ovulated a little later than you thought? If so, there could be that chance that you are in fact pregnant, yet it was too early to detect. I'm not sure if it is on this thread or my other one, but there was a lady that posted that she just got her FAINT positive on 17 dpo. So, keep the faith because it does and it can happen. Please keep us posted! Being on this site and communicating with other women going through the same thing DEFINITELY helped me out a lot. I can't talk about it with my friends or family because :baby: isn't on their mind at this point.
> 
> :dust:Baby dust to you!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

I thought they were promising as well but all these BFN's tell me otherwise... :wacko: My cycles have always been roughly 30-32 days, I usually O about two weeks after LMP and i can totally feel when its happening. Problem is the cycle before this last one was a fluke 38 days I didnt feel PG and chalked it up to moving and a career change. So this cycle is a guess for me.. and im honesty not exactly sure when I O'd because i've been so busy moving and working. I've never had an irregular cycle... so its confusing. Never had a late one besides maybe a max of 5 days... due to stress... no symptoms though. Sorry if this is confusing. Im totally scatter brained. Basically my LMP was 9/10/12 i thought AF should be here around 10/10/12 maybe 10/12/12.... then i though if i was having another fluke cycle it could be as late as 10/18/12. Haha i wish i would have paid closer attention to O time. I did have spotting around 10/14/12 which could have been implantation and possible now that i think about it maybe a late O? I have no idea anymore ive thought this over every way around and just cant figure it out. I would assume if my LMP was 9/10 id get a BFP ... I keep waking up with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat... woke up in a sweat this AM that's not like me at all.. still tired... still gassy.. and still confused!:shrug: I took another HPT cause im an addict haha and yet again it was BFN with FMU. This is so unreal.. I've never experienced something like this.


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey ladies, 
how is everyone today...i trust you all are staying positive despite what we may be going through now..jus wanna say that i'm still there with yall...my temp remain the same as yesterday and FF adjusted it by one day...so i am now 17 dpo according to them...jus POAS and another Bfn.....feeling disappointed but at least i'm alive to see another day and is getting closer to a bfp or Af....

not experiencing any symptoms really except very gassy and extreme cramping like something sticking me...gosh.....

so ladies lets stay positive....and i'm trusting GOD for some bfps to raid this thread after all the trouble we all went through..

GOOD LUCK ALL!


----------



## MissChristal

JennaLove said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennaLove said:
> 
> 
> *Can I join in on this please?! I am going mad, and have nobody to talk to... I'm on CD45, I've got nothing but BFN's and the only time AF has been late and or never arrived I have been PG. My last PG in OCT 2009 I got a BFP 4 days before missed AF! This month I had what i assume was Implantation bleeding SUPER faint pink drips twice in one day a few weeks ago around the time AF was due (sorry if TMI) Past few weeks i've felt pretty awful... my energy level has taken a nose dive. I easily become lightheaded, I can walk through the isles in the store and smell everything. I'm bloated and gassy, and just on edge. I did visit the doctor yesterday for blood, it was BFN. I still feel pretty awful.. i thought i was coming down with something.. but it hasn't gone away. Im waiting for AF or a BFP... I was anxiously awaiting some good news, but now im so disappointed id love good ole AF to come so i know nothing is wrong with me. This sounds bad but normally i like to go out and have the occasional drink or have a beer with the hubby... or a smoke.. (i know shameful!) lately I cant stand the thought of drinking or smoking it makes me icky inside... which is completely odd. So i was convinced i was PG... now im thinking maybe its in my head, and or im depressed.. gosh girls I hope we all get BFP's soon this is a confusing waiting game. Good luck to all of you girls! You have all given me a little hope!*
> 
> Hi JennaLove! Those symptoms sound so promising! How long are your cycles normally? Is there a chance that maybe you ovulated a little later than you thought? If so, there could be that chance that you are in fact pregnant, yet it was too early to detect. I'm not sure if it is on this thread or my other one, but there was a lady that posted that she just got her FAINT positive on 17 dpo. So, keep the faith because it does and it can happen. Please keep us posted! Being on this site and communicating with other women going through the same thing DEFINITELY helped me out a lot. I can't talk about it with my friends or family because :baby: isn't on their mind at this point.
> 
> :dust:Baby dust to you!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they were promising as well but all these BFN's tell me otherwise... :wacko: My cycles have always been roughly 30-32 days, I usually O about two weeks after LMP and i can totally feel when its happening. Problem is the cycle before this last one was a fluke 38 days I didnt feel PG and chalked it up to moving and a career change. So this cycle is a guess for me.. and im honesty not exactly sure when I O'd because i've been so busy moving and working. I've never had an irregular cycle... so its confusing. Never had a late one besides maybe a max of 5 days... due to stress... no symptoms though. Sorry if this is confusing. Im totally scatter brained. Basically my LMP was 9/10/12 i thought AF should be here around 10/10/12 maybe 10/12/12.... then i though if i was having another fluke cycle it could be as late as 10/18/12. Haha i wish i would have paid closer attention to O time. I did have spotting around 10/14/12 which could have been implantation and possible now that i think about it maybe a late O? I have no idea anymore ive thought this over every way around and just cant figure it out. I would assume if my LMP was 9/10 id get a BFP ... I keep waking up with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat... woke up in a sweat this AM that's not like me at all.. still tired... still gassy.. and still confused!:shrug: I took another HPT cause im an addict haha and yet again it was BFN with FMU. This is so unreal.. I've never experienced something like this.Click to expand...

Hang in there doll! I seems like there are so many of us experiencing rollercoaster cycles. I know for sure I'm not preggers... af hasn't shown but I just have that feeling. I made a doc appointment for tomorrow to FINALLY discuss my options. I'm thinking of requesting clomid as I'm not sure that I ovulate normally like I should be. Even if I do ovulate, there is a reason I have not conceived within these 7 years and I'd like to up my chances. Since, the prolactinoma was taken out of the pituitary gland I thought that I would be able to conceive fairly quickly but that obviously wasn't the case. Hopefully they can check my hormone levels because they have always been outta wack! Actually, now that I think of it.... I shouldn't be surprised that I'm not pregnant by now.


----------



## MissChristal

lookin4bump02 said:


> hey ladies,
> how is everyone today...i trust you all are staying positive despite what we may be going through now..jus wanna say that i'm still there with yall...my temp remain the same as yesterday and FF adjusted it by one day...so i am now 17 dpo according to them...jus POAS and another Bfn.....feeling disappointed but at least i'm alive to see another day and is getting closer to a bfp or Af....
> 
> not experiencing any symptoms really except very gassy and extreme cramping like something sticking me...gosh.....
> 
> so ladies lets stay positive....and i'm trusting GOD for some bfps to raid this thread after all the trouble we all went through..
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL!

Good luck to you as well doll!!! I'm currently on CD52 and waiting for af to start. Going to the docs tomorrow to discuss some options. I'm quite sure they will give me a pregnancy test but I know that's a bfn. lol I thought I would try to rush to the docs before af shows so that if he does prescribe me anything I won't have to wait till next cycle to actually take it :)

Wishing the best for you ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!! And thank you all so much for keeping this thread updated! I'm sure our fellow googlers would appreciate it as much as I do :thumbup:


----------



## mandy1229100

Well ladies.. I went to the emergency room today due to severe pain in my right lower abdominal. And nothing. Deff. Not preggers. But still no answers to why I am on cd65. There were lots of tears. And im just really stressed over it all. So a bottle of champagne was in order! Still temping and watching opks I will not give up! And I pray for all you ladies that you receive your bfps!


----------



## JennaLove

Im noticing more things everyday, more symptoms of being preggers.. still BFN.. CD46 now... here is what i've noticed today.. I became out of breathe and had a hot flash vacuuming...(wtf) excuse that, but im not a wimp, i pushed around 900lb motorcycles this summer, i'm totally in shape and should not be winded vacuuming nor having a hot flash! I hate to admit it, but im totally always dehydrated... i dont drink enough water or any liquid not as much as i should... on a normal basis i go to the bathroom... maybe 3x a day...i know horrible.. now the bathroom is a frequent and the urge is sudden. I def. have a bigger output than i do input by far!...im getting frequent headaches. . and maybe im nuts but my veins seem kinda bulgy or just more noticeable.. and im soooooooooooooo tired.... seriously if im not pg im pretty sure i have mono or something.. i just want to curl up in bed all day, id be perfectly content. My body has been achy too, here in there.. mostly my back... in my ribs.. along with some sharp pains in my breast area/armpit area...(side-boob) lol. Also i dunno if this matters but my hands are dry dry dry.. i dont suffer from dry skin... not in my hands anyway.. not sure whats happening.. but ive mentally decided that if I dont get a BFP by Halloween, im out, and im going back to the doctor to make sure im not dying inside. One thing that is giving me hope that i will get a BFP is this uncomfortable fullness near my bladder, doesn't hurt, doesnt feel good. Just weird. I cant stand anything on or to tight around my lower stomach.. jeans, the puppy, this laptop, my daughter nothing.. makes me feel off. Its hard to explain.. but its one of the big symptoms of my last PG.. I tell you all what.. i will keep updating this until i have an answer.. i hate looking at other forums.. ones that build you up and up and up and then stop! no answers! Hope this will help somebody out there. Good luck to all you girls.. everything happens for a reason, and its not just our timing thats important...life has its own unique timing we have to adhere too... damnit ;)


----------



## MissChristal

mandy1229100 said:



> Well ladies.. I went to the emergency room today due to severe pain in my right lower abdominal. And nothing. Deff. Not preggers. But still no answers to why I am on cd65. There were lots of tears. And im just really stressed over it all. So a bottle of champagne was in order! Still temping and watching opks I will not give up! And I pray for all you ladies that you receive your bfps!

I'm so sorry hun that you're going through this. I'll pray everything goes well for you. I can't believe they couldn't even tell you what the severe pain was from. They just let you go home?!?! I really wish the best for you and hope you start to feel better! and yea... NEVER GIVE UP! All this will be worth it once we have our little ones!


----------



## MissChristal

JennaLove said:


> Im noticing more things everyday, more symptoms of being preggers.. still BFN.. CD46 now... here is what i've noticed today.. I became out of breathe and had a hot flash vacuuming...(wtf) excuse that, but im not a wimp, i pushed around 900lb motorcycles this summer, i'm totally in shape and should not be winded vacuuming nor having a hot flash! I hate to admit it, but im totally always dehydrated... i dont drink enough water or any liquid not as much as i should... on a normal basis i go to the bathroom... maybe 3x a day...i know horrible.. now the bathroom is a frequent and the urge is sudden. I def. have a bigger output than i do input by far!...im getting frequent headaches. . and maybe im nuts but my veins seem kinda bulgy or just more noticeable.. and im soooooooooooooo tired.... seriously if im not pg im pretty sure i have mono or something.. i just want to curl up in bed all day, id be perfectly content. My body has been achy too, here in there.. mostly my back... in my ribs.. along with some sharp pains in my breast area/armpit area...(side-boob) lol. Also i dunno if this matters but my hands are dry dry dry.. i dont suffer from dry skin... not in my hands anyway.. not sure whats happening.. but ive mentally decided that if I dont get a BFP by Halloween, im out, and im going back to the doctor to make sure im not dying inside. One thing that is giving me hope that i will get a BFP is this uncomfortable fullness near my bladder, doesn't hurt, doesnt feel good. Just weird. I cant stand anything on or to tight around my lower stomach.. jeans, the puppy, this laptop, my daughter nothing.. makes me feel off. Its hard to explain.. but its one of the big symptoms of my last PG.. I tell you all what.. i will keep updating this until i have an answer.. i hate looking at other forums.. ones that build you up and up and up and then stop! no answers! Hope this will help somebody out there. Good luck to all you girls.. everything happens for a reason, and its not just our timing thats important...life has its own unique timing we have to adhere too... damnit ;)

lol! Yea I hate that too! I would read like 20 pages of posts and then nothing. There's 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back haha. 

You're symptoms sound promising! fx'd!


----------



## MissChristal

oh yea ladies... I went to the doc earlier. Didn't exactly go to see if I was preggers or not because I'm convinced I'm not at this point, but I wanted to discuss my options. I REALLY wanted to try clomid and after I explained to him my history... he thinks that's a wonderful idea! Yay! but first, he's going to check fsh, lh, and prolactin levels. Some other blood tests. I have 2 fibroid cysts that may need to be removed so we're going to get a u/s and he requested that my dh get his "boys" checked because he's a welder. So... gotta lot to take care of. Hopefully I'll be preggers soon. I gave him a urine sample so I'm guessing they checked to see if I was pregnant before hand (not sure) but they didn't say anything about it so I'm sure that means negative


----------



## mandy1229100

MissChristal said:


> oh yea ladies... I went to the doc earlier. Didn't exactly go to see if I was preggers or not because I'm convinced I'm not at this point, but I wanted to discuss my options. I REALLY wanted to try clomid and after I explained to him my history... he thinks that's a wonderful idea! Yay! but first, he's going to check fsh, lh, and prolactin levels. Some other blood tests. I have 2 fibroid cysts that may need to be removed so we're going to get a u/s and he requested that my dh get his "boys" checked because he's a welder. So... gotta lot to take care of. Hopefully I'll be preggers soon. I gave him a urine sample so I'm guessing they checked to see if I was pregnant before hand (not sure) but they didn't say anything about it so I'm sure that means negative

Thank you for the prayers! Im so jape that thongs are moving along for you that's do exciting=]


----------



## MissChristal

Thanks Mandy! I'm hoping to get a bfp before the New Years... preferably before Christmas! Only time will tell... all I can do is go with the flow. Right now my only concern is whether my tumor grew back and also if and when I'm going to get the fibroids removed. Fx'd we all get our bfps!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissChristal

Hey ladies. Af showed up yesterday! I'm happy this crazy cycle is over but was kinda bummed that since I won't get my bloodwork until at least Thursday I would have to wait till next cycle to start clomid :dohh: (if he decides to prescribe it to me) But on a good note, since I have so much going on, it might be more of a blessing because now I have some time to get everything else taken care of like my hormones, fibroids, dh's soldiers, make sure my prolactinoma isn't back and getting as healthy as I can. We have to take care of ourselves. 

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

Good luck with everything! Keep us updated fingers crossed for no tumor!!! . I still haven't started my af yet! My temps are going up but Idk if I O, or not. Ff hasn't said I did. So who knows cd 69 now I think?


----------



## MissChristal

Thx! Fx'd for you!!! Are you going to go to the docs any time soon? 69 days is such a long time!


----------



## mandy1229100

MissChristal said:


> Thx! Fx'd for you!!! Are you going to go to the docs any time soon? 69 days is such a long time!

Like i said i went to the emergency room, so i am def not pregnant, Im supposed to go back to my docs next week, but i know he wants to induce AF but if my temps are up and I o'd when i think I did, we bd'ed the day before, so I am wondering if i should still wait and see what happens or go back?


----------



## MissChristal

mandy1229100 said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> Thx! Fx'd for you!!! Are you going to go to the docs any time soon? 69 days is such a long time!
> 
> Like i said i went to the emergency room, so i am def not pregnant, Im supposed to go back to my docs next week, but i know he wants to induce AF but if my temps are up and I o'd when i think I did, we bd'ed the day before, so I am wondering if i should still wait and see what happens or go back?Click to expand...

oh that's right! You went like 3 days ago, sorry about that. IMO, I would just wait a week or 2 ONLY because you may have ovulated late... on cd61, right??? That would only make you 8dpo so you still have a chance! Keep us posted and GL


----------



## JennaLove

* Just updating, and mildly complaining  Well, CD 49. . . . I haven't tested today and I don't think I did yesterday.. I cant remember... haha totally a POAS addict.. regardless last test I did was still BFN. I'm trying to keep my hopes high but every time I get a BFN i just feel destroyed. Not just because I want to be PG (I DO) but because I want an explanation for what is going on with my poor body. Still having some not so explainable symptoms.. some have lessened.. more have developed.. I can still smell everything.. Was giving DD a bath when hubby was making dinner on our gas stove.. bathroom that i was bathing her in was probably like 30 ft from the kitchen and I got an overwhelming smell of gas.. made me so sick I had to go outside for fresh air. . I asked him what happened, ha ha.. supposedly nothing, took and extra kick to light a burner.. so that's my nose as of late.. one odd thing about smelling everything and my nose being so sensitive is I have been stuffed up for a week! I'm very warm.. occasionally feet feel puffy and hot along with hands when the heats on or i'm busy with housework, not like me at all.. I usually have very healthy gums and today was new for me... was brushing and noticed in some places my gums seemed swollen and sensitive... i'm tired all day, but restless when i crawl into bed... my legs just feel odd... and i personally just cant get comfy.. RLS?? haha... I'm very in tune to my body (which sucks sometimes) so i notice any minor change out of the norm...like the bra that's always been a bit to big and has remained that way for the past 6 months ...now is perfectly snug and filled, so the girls are growing.... no AF... no signs of her... the only PMS I've ever had was bloating and mood swings...I've even tried BD'ing to kick start AF.... that usually does the trick... still no show... and BFN... as always.. and no answers to my recent bout of symptoms. . I usually have an answer to everything. Not this... 10/31 will be roughly 2weeks late if I had another long cycle. If i don't get a BFP on the 31st i'm going back to the docs.. I have never ever skipped a cycle, nor been this late.. i'm 21, fit, active, happy, healthy (mostly) and this just doesn't make sense :/ I'm wishing everyone well. *


----------



## MissChristal

Hey Jenna- Sounds like your going through a whole lot :hugs: Please go see a doctor . If you haven't been getting a positive at this point they can give you a blood test to confirm. Also, with all of those symptoms, if it isn't pregnancy then there could be some other type of underlying condition (or maybe just a skipped period) Better safe than sorry. I waited until I was on cd53 to go. I usually have 31 day cycles too so I was worried. I'm waiting on my test results and I also have to go for an u/s. Af finally came but I know it wasn't just a random "skip". I wish I would have went to the doc a long time ago. Gotta take care of myself if I want to get pregnant. The only thing waiting did for me, was put a stop to conceiving. Keep us posted hun. fx'd and I hope everything works out for you soon.
:dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

MissChristal said:


> mandy1229100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> Thx! Fx'd for you!!! Are you going to go to the docs any time soon? 69 days is such a long time!
> 
> Like i said i went to the emergency room, so i am def not pregnant, Im supposed to go back to my docs next week, but i know he wants to induce AF but if my temps are up and I o'd when i think I did, we bd'ed the day before, so I am wondering if i should still wait and see what happens or go back?Click to expand...
> 
> oh that's right! You went like 3 days ago, sorry about that. IMO, I would just wait a week or 2 ONLY because you may have ovulated late... on cd61, right??? That would only make you 8dpo so you still have a chance! Keep us posted and GLClick to expand...

Ty =] im just glad my body is finally doing something!


----------



## mandy1229100

Temps are still up today =]]] Idk much about charting but if anyone here would look at it and let me know what you think?


----------



## MissChristal

I don't know if it makes a difference that you didn't start temping till late, but as far as I can see it looks somewhat triphasic. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## mandy1229100

MissChristal said:


> I don't know if it makes a difference that you didn't start temping till late, but as far as I can see it looks somewhat triphasic. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...


Like i said before i didnt start charting till my doc told me to when i went to him on cd51, 

I was thinking it was triphasic to and i am trying really hard not to get overly excited because i dont know that much about charting =)


----------



## MissChristal

it looks good but try to stay grounded. I've had triphasic charts too that turned out to be nothing. GL!!!! Keep us posted!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

It's hard to find that happy medium between realistic and wishful thinking, I will def. keep you updated thanks so much


----------



## JennaLove

I'm out! AF surprised me today with no warning and she isn't being very nice. I feel awful. Yet I'm relieved she has come back. Ready for November BFP's girls? I am :) I still think I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor to get my hormones and what not checked out. See if I can't find an answer for my awful and persistent symptoms and this strange AF. Also maybe look for cysts etc. Just need to ease my mind and get a clean bill of health for my future baby making :)) thank you so much for all the updates and support. You all are so awesome and I wish only great things and future happy healthy families!


----------



## mandy1229100

JennaLove said:


> I'm out! AF surprised me today with no warning and she isn't being very nice. I feel awful. Yet I'm relieved she has come back. Ready for November BFP's girls? I am :) I still think I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor to get my hormones and what not checked out. See if I can't find an answer for my awful and persistent symptoms and this strange AF. Also maybe look for cysts etc. Just need to ease my mind and get a clean bill of health for my future baby making :)) thank you so much for all the updates and support. You all are so awesome and I wish only great things and future happy healthy families!

Awee im sorry sweets.sweety! But yes a good bill of health is a great idea!. I hope everything turns out perfectly for you and you get a Bfp this cycle! Good luck!


----------



## MissChristal

JennaLove said:


> I'm out! AF surprised me today with no warning and she isn't being very nice. I feel awful. Yet I'm relieved she has come back. Ready for November BFP's girls? I am :) I still think I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor to get my hormones and what not checked out. See if I can't find an answer for my awful and persistent symptoms and this strange AF. Also maybe look for cysts etc. Just need to ease my mind and get a clean bill of health for my future baby making :)) thank you so much for all the updates and support. You all are so awesome and I wish only great things and future happy healthy families!

Sorry doll:hug:I think it's a great idea to go to the docs just in case there is some other types of issues that need to be addressed. Speaking of... I just got my results today from the doc office. All my results were abnormal. My prolactin was sky rocketed indicating my tumor probably grew back. I have an MRI appt on Monday. I also have to get an HSG test done tomorrow because of the dermoid cysts (which before I thought were fibroids) to make sure there is no blockage. And some of my other hormones (dhea, lh, and fsh) were really abnormal and to him indicated that I have PCOS. So, take care of yourself sweets... the only thing I accomplished by waiting this long to go to the doc was postponing our chances of conceiving, so that's awesome you're taking care of this now :) Wishing the best of luck to you hun!!! 

Hope to see you (all of you ladies) get your November BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

Awe you poor thing. I pray that they get everything under control suuuuupppppppeeeerrrr quick! So u can get to business!


----------



## MissChristal

We're starting to feel a bit more positive now :) At least we have an idea of what's going on. If we don't know what the problem is, we can't fix it :winkwink: Doc still advised me to bd every other day from cd 11-25 ( I know... big gap, huh?) Just in case, I "spontaneously" ovulate. 
So, we're still gonna get down! :blush:


----------



## mandy1229100

Good=]&#8230; you are so strong to be able to stay this positive =]


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey ladies,

jus updating to let u know nothing yet no af and no bfp ....feeling kinda tired of all this now.....currently on cd51 

hey christal....hope things work out soon....at least you finding out where the problems exist so u can fix it......

have a schedule appointment with my doctors for something else.....think i might jus squeeze in the gynecologist one time

hey jenna at least af has arrived and u have another chance...

mandy u are so supportive thats reassuring and nice of you

below is my chart if yall want to c it...

looks crazy 2 me....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hopeful2013//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker


----------



## mandy1229100

So you haven't ovulated yet? I see its not marked. I know the cycle I am right now it is cd72 and its because I didn't ovulate last month. I finally did on cd61 so now im 11 door and tested negative but I have a triphasic chart so I am still hoping =] 

Hopefully you will o soon and just keep bding so u don't miss the chance =]


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey mandy at least im not sure this is my second cycle temping when in the first one the temps i have now were post ovulation temps and had a 13 luteal phase....FF removed my crosshairs.....had gotten up to 18dpo and then they removed it.....i tested recently but was a bfn....so not giving up.....im bding every other day so who knows....just have to wait n c ....

i realize your cycle is also long...the cycle before my last cycle which was 56 days was 71 days.....so hoping it will all be over soon with af or a bfp


----------



## mandy1229100

Well like I said I finally Od on cd 61 right now my temps are " possibly triphasic" according to FF so who knows. Cd11 and bfn so im just gonna test every day and see what happens.


----------



## mandy1229100

lookin4bump02 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> jus updating to let u know nothing yet no af and no bfp ....feeling kinda tired of all this now.....currently on cd51
> 
> hey christal....hope things work out soon....at least you finding out where the problems exist so u can fix it......
> 
> have a schedule appointment with my doctors for something else.....think i might jus squeeze in the gynecologist one time
> 
> hey jenna at least af has arrived and u have another chance...
> 
> mandy u are so supportive thats reassuring and nice of you
> 
> below is my chart if yall want to c it...
> 
> 
> looks crazy 2 me....
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hopeful2013//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker

 
I was looking at your chart again. Are you temping orally or vaginally? Sorry if I already asked this my phone wouldn't let me go back and look


----------



## lookin4bump02

temping orally.....but gonna switch to vaginally when this one is over.....maybe that will explain all the craziness...i will mention that i have been temping vaginally with a different thermometer of course since 23rd but i will jus write it down and that one has been consistently at 36.5 or 36.6 since that day....but orally temps all over the place....so i say if i haven't ovulated already i hope to pick it up vaginally....


----------



## mandy1229100

The first few days of mine were oral and they seemed more jumpy than after I switched! I think it is deff better to temp vaginally


----------



## ladybird1983

HI ALL HMMM 29 2 WEEK LATE TOMORROW - PAINS IN MY BACK AND BELLY HAD A BIT OF HEARTBURN THERE THE OTHER DAY- I DIDNT DO A PREG TEST COS THE PERSON I HAVE BEEN SLEEPING WITH HAS THE SNIP DONE AND I REALLY AM FREAKING OUT INCASE IT COMES BACK POSITIVE ... HOW DO I EXPLAN THAT :wacko:
I HAVE BEEN LATE 2 WEEKS IN THE PAST A COUPLE OF YRS AGO BUT SHE ALWAYS SHOWED UP IN HER OWN GOOD TIME ... I SAID I WOULDNT WORRY AS I HAVE BEEN THREW IT BEFORE BUT U ALWAYS DO...... IM GOING TO GIVE IT ANOTHER WEEK AND TAKE A TEST AND SEE WHERE MY LIFE STANDS AT THIS MOMENT IN TIME .... I WILL KEEP YA INFORMED X:thumbup:


----------



## mandy1229100

I donno much about men being snipped. How accurate it is or anything. Good luck


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey mandy those .......how u? those temps look real high missy...watch it there....when i look at other bfp charts the temps are usually where yours is.........so who knows......WELL as 4 me i am hoping that dip on the 23rd was actually ovualation and af or bfp will come soon....didnt temp this morning...cause i didnt have my thermometers........


----------



## mandy1229100

lookin4bump02 said:


> hey mandy those .......how u? those temps look real high missy...watch it there....when i look at other bfp charts the temps are usually where yours is.........so who knows......WELL as 4 me i am hoping that dip on the 23rd was actually ovualation and af or bfp will come soon....didnt temp this morning...cause i didnt have my thermometers........

I know they are so high!! I took a test this mornin though and it was neg:nope:

But with them still rising i cant help but to still hope!!!

I hope your right about your O day, I know it can be really aggravating not knowing and having such a long cycle! I am going to stare at your chart a little bit more haha


----------



## lookin4bump02

i really hoping it around that day....dont have any symptoms really except feeling illl today...a lil dizzy here and there and my aerolas seem more darker....sooo i pray that either will turn up soon......

maybe your bfp is not picking up on the test yet....


----------



## mandy1229100

lookin4bump02 said:


> i really hoping it around that day....dont have any symptoms really except feeling illl today...a lil dizzy here and there and my aerolas seem more darker....sooo i pray that either will turn up soon......
> 
> maybe your bfp is not picking up on the test yet....

I guess we both just get to sit and wait


----------



## MrsRohner

Hi Ladies, happy friday :)

Wanted to give you a little update on me since I haven't posted in a while. I have missed two periods so I took a frer test this morning and it was negative so there is no way that I am pregnant. I will be making an appt because I must have a cyst, they have similar symptoms to pregnancy including missed periods so I guess that was all it was. I am a lot more sad about it than I thought I would be. Ended up being almost an hour late to work today! So I am going to stop the "trying" process for now, now ovulation kits or symptom spotting or testing or temps. It is a lot on the emotions. I am sure you all can relate! I wish you all the best of luck and cannot wait to hear about your BFPs!!


----------



## mandy1229100

MrsRohner said:


> Hi Ladies, happy friday :)
> 
> Wanted to give you a little update on me since I haven't posted in a while. I have missed two periods so I took a frer test this morning and it was negative so there is no way that I am pregnant. I will be making an appt because I must have a cyst, they have similar symptoms to pregnancy including missed periods so I guess that was all it was. I am a lot more sad about it than I thought I would be. Ended up being almost an hour late to work today! So I am going to stop the "trying" process for now, now ovulation kits or symptom spotting or testing or temps. It is a lot on the emotions. I am sure you all can relate! I wish you all the best of luck and cannot wait to hear about your BFPs!!

Awe well sometimes a break is what you need, a little de stressing can do a lot of good for you. I hope you feel better soon and take care


----------



## MissChristal

MrsRohner said:


> Hi Ladies, happy friday :)
> 
> Wanted to give you a little update on me since I haven't posted in a while. I have missed two periods so I took a frer test this morning and it was negative so there is no way that I am pregnant. I will be making an appt because I must have a cyst, they have similar symptoms to pregnancy including missed periods so I guess that was all it was. I am a lot more sad about it than I thought I would be. Ended up being almost an hour late to work today! So I am going to stop the "trying" process for now, now ovulation kits or symptom spotting or testing or temps. It is a lot on the emotions. I am sure you all can relate! I wish you all the best of luck and cannot wait to hear about your BFPs!!

Sorry honey :hugs: I know it's hard. Happy to hear that your making a doc appointment to find out what is going on with you. Take care of yourself doll and hoping to hear updates from you often! Good luck MrsRohner!


----------



## MissChristal

mandy1229100 said:


> Well like I said I finally Od on cd 61 right now my temps are " possibly triphasic" according to FF so who knows. Cd11 and bfn so im just gonna test every day and see what happens.

Good luck sweetie! Hoping this is your month!:thumbup:


----------



## MissChristal

Just updating :) HSG went well yesterday. Looks as if everything is clear!:happydance: Had a really terrifying experience an hour after the procedure that lasted all throughout the night, but now I'm doing better and excited to get this MRI and DH :spermy:count done on Monday! Feeling quite optimistic!!!! 

Hope you ladies are doing great! Baby dust to all!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

Im so glad to hear things are going good for you =]] can't wait till u are done with all ur test

I tested today another negative 12dpo


----------



## MissChristal

Thanks Mandy!
Sorry about the bfn... maybe try in a few days. Definitely not out yet:) Keeping fx'd for ya! GL
:dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

Thank you =]


----------



## lookin4bump02

morning to all the ladies how yall doing....

hey i have a question...mandy i think u might know...

ok so over the weekend was great 4 me in terms of temping and i got my crosshairs back:happydance: 

now the thing is mandy remember i told i started temping vaginally as well...
well it has been 97.5 or 97.6 ever since i started until over the weekend in went to 98.1 and 98.3 and has stayed there....can that be counted as ovulation...

so i made sure and bd over the weekend but FF is putting me from wednesday if that is the case well then i missed it....:nope:

below is a link to my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hopeful2013//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mandy1229100

Since its a dotted line there is no way to be 100% if it was that day or the one before or after. From what I can see it looks like that could of been it but im by no means an expert this is only my first month testing. But at least you finally Od! 

I am having issues with todays temp. I woke up too early temped and it was lower than yesterday wen back to sleepand temped again in a couple hours and it went u 0.6 degrees! So who knows guess ill be waiting till tomorrow


----------



## lookin4bump02

well remember u have to temp at the same time so if u woke up and have not moved about i guess u can use the later one....i woke up earlier sometimes but just stay on the bed until i fall asleep....

i am so wanting this cycle to be over so hoping this is finally it....:thumbup:

but are u experiencing any symptoms or anything....


----------



## mandy1229100

I think I am going to chose to ignore this temp, and just wait to see what happens tomorrow, It's hard not to be optimistic though. I temp randomly through out the day just to see lol, I know i cant use them for charting or anything, but yesterday the highest i got was 98.6 and this morning after being up for awhile it was 99.3 I know I am just feeding my obsession lol. But at least I have not POAS again! I am being good about that. 

As far as symptoms nothing except having a hard time sleeping , and the most painful bbs that I have ever had, They even hurt from the water in the shower!


----------



## lookin4bump02

girlly u're not alone ....i do the same thing :haha:

yep and the evening before i got higher temps vaginally it was 99.9 and then in the morn when i woke it was 98.1 :haha:

so who knows ....time will tell for us girl


----------



## mandy1229100

haha I'm so glad Im not the only one!!
I thought i was crazy for doing that, 

The last time my daily temp was that high was when my temps peaked at 98.6 the next morning =) so i''m really hoping


----------



## MissChristal

Hi ladies! Just updating... Got my MRI results this morning. The tumor grew back so ttc is officially on hold until I find out from my Neurosurgeon what my next steps are. I'm not interested in taking the medications so re-operation might be an option for me if my surgeon gives it the "okay". Hopefully, I'll hear something in the next few days or so. Once I get that taken care of, my next step would be working on the PCOS and my gyno said if I'm still not ovulating then he'll help me with that, also. Also, we got the sperm count done yesterday but I'm guessing that I won't hear nothing back from them for at least another 2-3 days. So, now it's just a waiting game. I'm down for anything as long as I gain a happy and healthy baby in the end. Never lose hope....

GL ladies! I hope you get your BFPs soon!


----------



## mandy1229100

Awe I'm so sorry that things are difficult for you I hope they get straightened out soon though. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## lookin4bump02

i to am also sorry Christal...jus stay positive ans u will soon win this battle to and at the end of it all u will have your little one....:hugs:

mandy sorry af got u ...your chart was lookin so promising ......at least u said u not giving up...:thumbup:

soon we will all have our bfps:flower:


----------



## mandy1229100

Nope I wont give up! 
This was just a cruel and unusual cycle, I am wondering if it is because i had such a long cycle that my pms symptoms were different/worse. There was absolutly nothing normal about this one. 
But as for this cycle I have opks Conceive plus andwe are going to try smep =) not going to miss it this month!


----------



## MissChristal

mandy1229100 said:


> Nope I wont give up!
> This was just a cruel and unusual cycle, I am wondering if it is because i had such a long cycle that my pms symptoms were different/worse. There was absolutly nothing normal about this one.
> But as for this cycle I have opks Conceive plus andwe are going to try smep =) not going to miss it this month!

fx'd this is your month! BTW... what is smep? :)


----------



## jayceesmomma

Hey ladies! Would really like to join if possible :) I am currently 11 days late for AF but last test this morning was negative :/ Im so confused! I had cramping the day before and day of i was supposed to start, and then just nothing...... Im so confused :/


----------



## mandy1229100

MissChristal said:


> mandy1229100 said:
> 
> 
> Nope I wont give up!
> This was just a cruel and unusual cycle, I am wondering if it is because i had such a long cycle that my pms symptoms were different/worse. There was absolutly nothing normal about this one.
> But as for this cycle I have opks Conceive plus andwe are going to try smep =) not going to miss it this month!
> 
> fx'd this is your month! BTW... what is smep? :)Click to expand...

smep is somthing i found online its sperm meets egg plan, you start bd'ing on cd 8 for every other day until you get a positive opk, then when you get a positive opk you bd for 3 days in a row, skip a day and one last time ! 
Hope i explained that well enough. 

It's pretty much a fool proof plan for timing sex =) I'm hoping that it works, between that and conceive plus i feel pretty confident! \\:D/


----------



## mandy1229100

jayceesmomma said:


> Hey ladies! Would really like to join if possible :) I am currently 11 days late for AF but last test this morning was negative :/ Im so confused! I had cramping the day before and day of i was supposed to start, and then just nothing...... Im so confused :/

Are you temping at all? 

Some times we don't ovulate, My last cycle i didn't for one month then finally did, thanks to temping i was able to see when i ovulated. I was on the same cycle for 77 days!

Hopefully you will start soon or get a bfp fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MissChristal

jayceesmomma said:


> Hey ladies! Would really like to join if possible :) I am currently 11 days late for AF but last test this morning was negative :/ Im so confused! I had cramping the day before and day of i was supposed to start, and then just nothing...... Im so confused :/

Hi! Are you sure you ovulated when you thought you did? If not, af might not be late, you could have just ovulated late. Sometimes, we just have "off" cycles for one reason or another. Also, some women get extremely late BFPs. My last cycle was a bit of a doozy but I found out I had some medical issues going on, so that could also be a factor you can take into consideration. Test in a few days, and if still BFN, I would go to the doc to make sure everything is okay. Better safe, than sorry. GL sweetie!
:dust:


----------



## MissChristal

mandy1229100 said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy1229100 said:
> 
> 
> Nope I wont give up!
> This was just a cruel and unusual cycle, I am wondering if it is because i had such a long cycle that my pms symptoms were different/worse. There was absolutly nothing normal about this one.
> But as for this cycle I have opks Conceive plus andwe are going to try smep =) not going to miss it this month!
> 
> fx'd this is your month! BTW... what is smep? :)Click to expand...
> 
> smep is somthing i found online its sperm meets egg plan, you start bd'ing on cd 8 for every other day until you get a positive opk, then when you get a positive opk you bd for 3 days in a row, skip a day and one last time !
> Hope i explained that well enough.
> 
> It's pretty much a fool proof plan for timing sex =) I'm hoping that it works, between that and conceive plus i feel pretty confident! \\:D/Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan! Fx'd for you!:dust:


----------



## Little_Bee

Hello, hello!!! Here I am to share my case with you all, so we can discuss and suffer together!! Lol... Like everybody around here my AF is 4 days late. I don't chart but I check my ovulation with OPKs, so I am not completely sure about my ovulation day but I believe it happens 1 or 2 days after my positive OPK. I have been using these tests since January and since then my AF shows up 11 or 12 days after a positive OPK. My positive OPK was 16 days ago. It means I am 4 days late... I suppose today it would be 14 dpo, which is not late, but it is for my cycle, you know what I mean? Crazy math... LOL. My period without "help" is kinda long (35-38 days), but the last 3 months it was 28-29 days because I am taking Soy Isoflavone (it's a natural Clomid)... And here I am testing since day 11 dpo, I guess, and only see BFN. No symptoms... No sore boobs... No clue!! Lol... All I can do is wait.
I already went to the doctor in May and all the hormones were normal, no PCO, my husband's spermogramme test was normal too...
So, I believe I didn't ovulate or I am pregnant... but it's hard to believe with all these BFNs... :( Just wanted to share and let's keep posting to help each other. Sorry my bad English.


----------



## mandy1229100

Hi and welcome! Since you don't temp to confirm ovulation its hard to say. I know how sucky this sounds and how hard it is but just wait a few more days and if AF doesn't show test again. 
What is soy ISO? I have irregular periods and it caught my interest


----------



## Little_Bee

Hi, Mandy!
Soy Isoflavone works like Clomid, but maybe not as strong. But it works for me perfectly, I mean, my cycle is shorter now (28-29 days) and it's been great! Isoflavone, just like Clomid, blocks the strogen receptors in the hypothalamus and it makes our body produce more FSH, which is the hormone who makes us ovulate (just found on Google! LOL). I take it the same days I should take Clomid: I take from day 3 (3 days after my period) to day 7 and stop. I take 100mg per day (50mg in the morning and 50mg in the evening). You can find it in many places, like drugstores or Target, I guess. But I bought mine at GNC and it's working fine, so I don't want to change brands. Lol. Actually, I am thinking now... I went to my country last month and forgot to take my ISO pills and bought some there, which may have not worked very well, that's why I am late maybe?! I am new here and it won't allow me to post links, but look for GNC on Google and then Soy Isoflavone.

I am a bad girl and didn't check with my doctor, but maybe you should ask him first ;)

And another BFN this morning :/ ... I am now wishing I have my period to start again!!


----------



## mandy1229100

Thank you so Mich for that. Maybe I will have to give it a shot if my cycle continues to be all over the place.


----------



## jayceesmomma

Well ladies currently 13 days late now :/ havent tested today, and probably wont until my doctors on the 15th. Woke up early this morning and needed to pee like crazy which never happens, and as soon as i got up, I got so queezy I had to sit right back down lol..... hoping this is a good sign. To answer the question, no i am not temping, hubby and I just doing our thing every other day hoping to catch the egg lol..... I will definitely keep you ladies updated :) BABY DUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## mandy1229100

Good luck!


----------



## MissChristal

jayceesmomma said:


> Well ladies currently 13 days late now :/ havent tested today, and probably wont until my doctors on the 15th. Woke up early this morning and needed to pee like crazy which never happens, and as soon as i got up, I got so queezy I had to sit right back down lol..... hoping this is a good sign. To answer the question, no i am not temping, hubby and I just doing our thing every other day hoping to catch the egg lol..... I will definitely keep you ladies updated :) BABY DUST TO ALL!!!

Hey there :) Sounds like good signs to me. Maybe your ovulation was a little off this cycle and if so, you could possibly be pregnant but it's just to early to get a bfp. IDK :shrug: Good Luck & Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Little_Bee

Hi, girls!! I have some update...
I still have BFNs, but then yesterday I decided to test ovulation, just in case... and it's positive!! So, it means my ovulation is super late and that's why my AF is late. So, I recommend you girls to keep on testing ovulation if your AF is late and you have BFNs... you never know. Well, I am happy with the positive OPK, so I can keep on trying :D Maybe a BFP in 2 weeks... :)

Good luck, girls!


----------



## mandy1229100

Glad you cause O! My ovulation was a month and a half late!. Fingers crossed for the bfp!


----------



## jayceesmomma

Well, its a sad day ladies:cry:, The :witch: Showed up today..... She was 16 days late!!! So I dont know if this means that my periods are now on a new schedule? or should I be expecting another period i 2 weeks in order for them to be back on track? Ugh so confused:wacko: Guess BD and i should just :sex: everyday after she leaves and hope for the best lol Hope this is our month ladies :)


----------



## mandy1229100

Your period shouldnt be in two weeks. But good luck this cycle!


----------



## MissChristal

Little_Bee said:


> Hi, girls!! I have some update...
> I still have BFNs, but then yesterday I decided to test ovulation, just in case... and it's positive!! So, it means my ovulation is super late and that's why my AF is late. So, I recommend you girls to keep on testing ovulation if your AF is late and you have BFNs... you never know. Well, I am happy with the positive OPK, so I can keep on trying :D Maybe a BFP in 2 weeks... :)
> 
> Good luck, girls!




mandy1229100 said:


> Glad you cause O! My ovulation was a month and a half late!. Fingers crossed for the bfp!

Good Luck ladies! Keeping my fx'd for you both


----------



## MissChristal

jayceesmomma said:


> Well, its a sad day ladies:cry:, The :witch: Showed up today..... She was 16 days late!!! So I dont know if this means that my periods are now on a new schedule? or should I be expecting another period i 2 weeks in order for them to be back on track? Ugh so confused:wacko: Guess BD and i should just :sex: everyday after she leaves and hope for the best lol Hope this is our month ladies :)

You probably just ovulated late... it happens sometimes. Do you temp or use OPKs? Good luck & babydust
:dust:


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm CD49, have had irregular cycles for 11 months now, before I was 30/31 like clockwork!! :(

Taking vitex, so it another two cycles before I see a difference. Going to go to doctor after the vitex project! 

I'm sure I ovulated CD34, I got a faint positive Monday morning but its more than likely an evap as I checked too late (forgot I did it!!) and today and yesterday I got blaring positive OPKs...weird. 

So I'm in the waiting game, no tests so can't do that, they should arrive either Saturday or Monday, enough time to pass to calm down and wait it out :)

Don't like the thought of conceiving on such a long cycle but better than not....

Fingers crossed for us all!!! Sick of seeing :bfn:s for three years...


----------



## mandy1229100

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MissChristal

Marriedlaydee said:


> I'm CD49, have had irregular cycles for 11 months now, before I was 30/31 like clockwork!! :(
> 
> Taking vitex, so it another two cycles before I see a difference. Going to go to doctor after the vitex project!
> 
> I'm sure I ovulated CD34, I got a faint positive Monday morning but its more than likely an evap as I checked too late (forgot I did it!!) and today and yesterday I got blaring positive OPKs...weird.
> 
> So I'm in the waiting game, no tests so can't do that, they should arrive either Saturday or Monday, enough time to pass to calm down and wait it out :)
> 
> Don't like the thought of conceiving on such a long cycle but better than not....
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all!!! Sick of seeing :bfn:s for three years...

good luck! Hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey everyone....

especially mandy and christal.....i wonder what happen to all the others....
hope yall are doing great.....

just updating to let u know ....that nothing yet.....:shrug: maybe something is wrong with me ......

my chart looks like af gonna come but not af......

i'm really hoping something gonna happen soon so i can move on.....
thanks 4 listening....


----------



## mandy1229100

It does look like af is going to come. Which is good so then you can get a fresh start! I know I felt better after mine came. Just knowing things see moving was a relief. I'll keep my eye on you and fingers crossed !


----------



## MissChristal

lookin4bump02 said:


> hey everyone....
> 
> especially mandy and christal.....i wonder what happen to all the others....
> hope yall are doing great.....
> 
> just updating to let u know ....that nothing yet.....:shrug: maybe something is wrong with me ......
> 
> my chart looks like af gonna come but not af......
> 
> i'm really hoping something gonna happen soon so i can move on.....
> thanks 4 listening....

Hey! Sorry I been MIA :) I'm not really great with reading charts, so I'm not sure what it's suppose to look like. From my understanding you are suppose to have a drop in temp when af is coming but then again you had a bit of a rise today, so I'm confused about what that would mean. Like Mandy, when my AF finally shown, I felt some relief just from being out of that crazy cycle. Keep us posted :) I hope something happens for you soon. Being in Limbo can sure do you in!

Nothing new here. Just impatiently waiting for my doc appointment on Tuesday. The days seem to be going by soooo slow lately. Ugh!:dohh:


----------



## mandy1229100

O didn't see that the temp rose a little not today that's good!
When are you gonna test?

I'm sorry that you haven't gotten back on track yet missc . I hope the next few days go suuuuppppeeerrr fast for you so u can get moving. Good luck at your appointment !


----------



## lookin4bump02

hey ladies,

especially mandy and christal....

did test twice over the weekend but was BFNss....and AF got me on sunday....:nope:
yeah...so sorta disappointed and but at least its a fresh start...

so hoping all the best for yall......:thumbup::hugs::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## MissChristal

Sorry hun.... but like you said, It's a fresh start! Lots of baby dust to you:dust: Hope you get an early Christmas BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lookin4bump02

thanks christal....but i doubt it anyways....my cycles are toooo long for any christmas bfp....gonna continue on my diet...lose weight and continue looking fab..


----------



## MissChristal

lookin4bump02 said:


> thanks christal....but i doubt it anyways....my cycles are toooo long for any christmas bfp....gonna continue on my diet...lose weight and continue looking fab..

Sounds like a plan to me! Work it girl! How long are you cycles usually? Sorry if you have already mentioned this in a PP.


----------



## mandy1229100

I'm sorry that AF got you. But weight loss can help your cycles. ! Maybe tgafs all you need and then you will be a little more regular. I need to lose some weight maybe that would help me to!


----------



## jayceesmomma

Hey ladies, so I am currently on CD14 and have been tracking with OPK's..... Im pretty sure i got my POS yesterday but I want to upload a pic and see what you think? Its my first time using them, so not sure what to expect. This pic is starting the day I ended my period on Cycle day 5. CD 13 looks most pos and today am feeling the slight cramping that im almost sure is O. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-25 13.51.41.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## mandy1229100

I wish I could say for sure but its hard to see


----------



## MissChristal

Hi ladies! Sorry I been MIA for awhile. It's been a crazy couple of months. I was scheduled for surgery to remove the tumor on Jan. 21, but I found out 6 days before the surgery at my pre-op appt that I was PREGNANT! We didn't even think it was possible to get pregnant while my prolactin levels were so high, but miracles do happen. I just wanted to tell you ladies to never give up and keep your head up because IT WILL HAPPEN! Sometimes when you least expect it! I am keeping my fx'd for all of you wonderful ladies and sending you l


----------

